

Ask HN: how do yo connect with Angels investors in Bay Area with no network? - ndhlpsayinhi

Hi,<p>Recently moved from N.Dakota to the Bay Area, to expand and build my startup. The problem I am facing is that I am not sure how to connect to investors. Cold Calls - Cold Emails ?<p>I do realize that network referrals work best, but my network is small and mostly all if them have little or nothing to do with IT.<p>So what were some of the strategies and methods you used to connect with the first Angel or VC you talked to ?<p>Thanks
======
garry
Talk to founders who are in similar but not the same markets. They know VC's
and angels and may have taken money from them. The best way to connect is
through an existing portfolio company with a warm intro from that founder.

